
Swifter Sieving of Primes with Software ICs - ingve
https://blog.metaobject.com/2019/01/swifter-sieving-of-primes-with-software.html
======
_asummers
IC stands for integrated circuit, I believe. I don't think the article defined
it.

~~~
boomlinde
The article seems to define it as "components that are connected via dynamic
messages". Looking it up further it seems like the term was coined by Brad Cox
in the book "Object-Oriented Programming" from 1986 and the concept seems
central to Objective C.

